
Bill Gates’s Concerned With Elizabeth Warren’s Proposed Wealth Tax - dsr12
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/11/6/20952392/bill-gates-wealth-tax-jeffrey-epstein-elizabeth-warren-philanthropy
======
cable2600
While he has a dislike for Trump, it sounds as if between Warren and Trump
he'd support Trump over lower taxes on the rich.

